# Need To build shop made cblade sharpener



## wvwoodshop (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to build a circular blade sharpener does any one have a plan for this or sugestion??? Please feel free to e-mail me:icon_smile:


----------



## Tom Layman (Nov 4, 2009)

I've thought of doing the same. Have you seen the Harbor freight sharpener for about 50 bucks? I'm considering it. I'm also considering making a jig for my Dremel. A diamond blade will sharpen carbide teeth. It will need an indexing feature..., must tilt.... I'll let you know if I come up with anything that works and please do the same for me. Thanks!


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

A small sharpening shop I use to use, used a green silicon carbide belt on a 2" wide vertical belt sander.


----------



## Tom Layman (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought the Harbor Freight sharpener and returned it. Do not waste your money on this tool. Good quality blades deserve better!


----------

